# spessartbike-marathon in frammersbach am 17-18.5.03



## Hugo (7. Mai 2003)

also hab kein andern thread zu dem thema gesehn...wundert mich da es ja schon in weniger als zwo wochen so weit is und frammersbach keine sehr kleine veranstalltung is

nnun gut...hab mich gestern angemeldet und acuh prompt das ok von den organisatoren bekommen

wer kommt denn sonst noch.....
mtb-racer wird wahrscheinl. inoffiziell mitfahrn...is noch nicht 18 und darf deshalb nicht....wasn blödsinn aber gut

meldet euch einfach ma


----------



## Andreas (7. Mai 2003)

Hi Hugo,

ich bin auch angemeldet. Wenn Du auch schon am 17. zur Pasta Party kommst, könnten wir uns ja treffen. Aus dem Forum kommt noch der Zottel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (7. Mai 2003)

..fahr doch am Samstag in der Pfalz mit!!!
dd


----------



## Racer2 (7. Mai 2003)

HI
wir fahrn auch mit; 
also mein Vater, mein Bruder und ich


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Mai 2003)

Ich werd auch da sein!


----------



## Westi (8. Mai 2003)

Na der MTBC Frankfurt ist da auch mit 5 Fahrern vertreten, nehmen auch ein Mädel mit 

Gruss
Westi


----------



## Andreas (8. Mai 2003)

Cool, wollen wir uns alle mal treffen?  
Ich reise schon am 17. an. Wer noch?

Letztes Jahr hatten wir am Powerbar Stand einen IBC Treffpunkt ausgemacht. Ausser Zottel und mir kam dann leider keiner.


----------



## Hugo (8. Mai 2003)

also prinzipiell wär ich dabei....

am samstag steht aber noch irgend n geburtstag an deswegen weiss ich noch nicht genau um wie viel uhr genau ich ankommen werd, und schon ga nicht wie lang ich bleib

ansosnten würdsch ma sagen 17:30 powerbarstand....
ich geh ma davon aus dass um 18:00 pastaparty is, oder?
also wenn ihr lust habt würd ichs probioern.....werdn grünes t-shirt anziehn wo extra draufsteht "HUGO @ IBC"


----------



## spessarter (8. Mai 2003)

Bin beim Rennen auch dabei. Weiß nur noch nicht mit welchem Bike. Für ein Fully ist die Strecke ja ein Hohn


----------



## Zottel (8. Mai 2003)

Also, wie schon erwähnt werde ich auch nach Frammersbach kommen.

Wäre schön wenn es dieses Jahr mal mit nem kleinen IBC Treffen klappen würde

Vielleicht könnte wir uns ja mal alle auch direkt nach dem Mara treffen, wie wärs denn so mit drei Stunden nach dem Start.(Ok den Witz hatten wir letztes Jahr schon mal)

Mann sieht sich in Frammersbach


----------



## Hugo (8. Mai 2003)

3 stunden nach dem start wo???

ma spass bei seite....gibt zwar leute die das gebacken kriegen udn ich wills dieses jahr probiern aber ob ichs schoaff wag ich ma zu bezweifeln...in wombach schon eher aber frammersbach?

ja treffen lieber samstags oder sonntags?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forest (8. Mai 2003)

Wer Frammersbach verpasst, dem entgeht einer der, ach was, dem entgeht DER beste Marathon  der Saison!
Ich bin einer der 5, von denen Westi schon geschrieben hat.
Ich bin auch bereits am Samstag da. 
Mal gucken, was ihr so ausmacht, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.
Für alle "Erst-Täter": Es gibt praktisch an Frammersbach NIX zu bemängeln. Einige wünschen sich Startblocks. O.K.
Aber ansonsten: Mit Abstand beste Stimmung unter den Zuschauern (Grabig!), beste Verpflegung  , beste Orga und Top-Strecke.
Na ja, ihr werdet sehen.

Forest


----------



## Andy 013 (8. Mai 2003)

Werde Samstags auch schon dort sein .


----------



## GroßerNagus (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Forest _
> *Wer Frammersbach verpasst, dem entgeht einer der, ach was, dem entgeht DER beste Marathon  der Saison!
> 
> Es gibt praktisch an Frammersbach NIX zu bemängeln. Einige wünschen sich Startblocks. O.K.
> ...



Genau, dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich freu mich schon seit Wochen. Ok , die Strecke ist nicht unbedingt was für Trailliebhaber - also genau mein Ding.

Das einzige Negative: Das beste Rennen, mein Saisonhöhepunkt,  gleich am Anfang der Saison - wie soll ich mich danach wieder richtig motivieren?


----------



## Westi (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Forest _
> *Aber ansonsten: Mit Abstand beste Stimmung unter den Zuschauern (Grabig!), beste Verpflegung  , beste Orga und Top-Strecke.
> Na ja, ihr werdet sehen.
> 
> Forest *



Ja genau der Grabig, 
da hat Forest wirklich recht, ist ja echt fast so wie Mammolsheim beim Henningerturmrennen oder?

sag mal Forest, wieso bist du denn schon Samstag da? Nur um Nudeln zu essen und Nümmerchen zu schieben, aeh holen oder übernachstest du da auch? 

Für alle die es net aus dem Rennen kennen hier mal ein Bild:
(Anm.: Der Typ mit der Brillie bin ich net)



Gruss Westi
look at
www.mtbc-frankfurt.com


----------



## Andreas (9. Mai 2003)

Also dann bis 17:30 h am Powerbar Stand.

Schoenes Bild Westi, doch es fehlt leider der Ton.
Die Rufe der Zuschauer und die Kuhglocken, die einem die 17% Steigung zum letzten Anstieg hochpeitschen.


----------



## Forest (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Westi _
> *
> 
> Ja genau der Grabig,
> ...



Jo, 

ein alter Freund und Kollege wird sich auch aufrappeln um da mitzufahren. Der kommt schon am Samstag mit seinem Wohnmobil. Vermutlich stehen wir dann auf dem P am Ortseingang.
Da werden wir halt auch übernachten - quasi im Fahrerlager wo die ganzen Fahrer lagern 

Gruß

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cas (9. Mai 2003)

ich komme auch am Samstag schon hin


----------



## Taunusmaid (10. Mai 2003)

Hallöchen,

da muß ich mich als Frauenquote der fünf Teilnehmer vom MTBC Frankfurt ja auch mal melden!
Bin letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal Frammersbach gefahren, anscheinend hab ich mich da so verausgabt, dass ich mich an so gut wie nix mehr erinnern kann!
Ich dachte immer, da wären so viele Trails gewesen (oder war das Keiler Bike)? Grabig sagt mir noch was, das war heftig! 
Trotzdem scheint heute keiner mit mir im Taunus biken zu wollen!
 

Gabi


----------



## Hugo (10. Mai 2003)

also wombach hat jede menge trails

wenn du leute für ne taunusrunde suchst schliess dich doch dem go-crazy biketreff an...die fahrn jeden samstag so weit ihc weiss


----------



## petcash (12. Mai 2003)

... den vorletzte Woche in Torbole hats leider nicht geklappt, lieber Hugo tut mir leid.   


Aber ich mach´s wieder gut und fahr in den Spessart (obwohl es genauso weit ist wie an den Lago) und bin dann auch am Samstag um 17:30 am Powerbarstand.
Bin vor zwie Jahren schon mal Frammersbach gefahren und weiss: die Anfahrt lohnt sich.

@Hugo: Chaingang party war dann aber eher SEEHRR lustig, schade dass es auch dort nicht geklappt hat.Ich hab´aber deine handynr. noch; und funke dich am Sa mal an.

Bis denne
petcash


----------



## Hugo (12. Mai 2003)

also....muss leider bekannt geben dass es mit meiner anwesenheit am samstag nix wird....werd wohl schon meine startnummer am samstag holen aber um 18.00 wird das essen aufgefahrn auf dem 70. geburtstag vom opa meiner freundin....und damit keiner beleidigt is weil wir/ich nicht da sind müssen wir da eben beide antanzen....

bin ja ma auf sonntag gespannt....ich hoff jetz ma dass es dann ma langsam wieder aufhört zu regnen.....also morgen darfs noch aber ab mittwoch sollte es dann wieder trocken sein damit die strecke abtrocknet...hab mir n ehrgeiziges ziel von 3stunden oder kürzer gesteckt....auf nem zu schlammigen parcours wird das nix

egal spät.um 12 bin ich im ziel(also will ich doch ma ganz gewaltig hoffen)...vielleicht trifft man ja noch den ein oder anderen


----------



## iglg (16. Mai 2003)

3 Stunden für die Doppelrunde oder pro Runde ?

Weiss jemand, wie das da mit dem Camping ist ?

Ich wollte eigentlich nur im Auto schlafen (Grand Espace) kann man sich da waschen / Camelbag fertigmachen usw. ?

Bis Sonntag


----------



## nurichdarf (16. Mai 2003)

Ich habe gerade versucht mich zu erinnern.  

Ganz oben ist irgenwo eine Turnhalle mit Schlafgelegenheiten und dusche. Ein bisschen weiter unten ist der Parkplatz, da kannste campen. Turnhalle ist immer sehr laut bei der Nacht.  

Ich hoffe ich habe mich bei der Lokalität jetzt nicht vertan, aber ich war schon auf so vielen Veranstaltungen, man vergisst die Details immer.


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Mai 2003)

bei dem wetter heut, braucht ihr ne dusche, ich hatte leider keine zeit zum teilnehmen, hab nur etliche leutz hin fahren sehn


----------



## Hugo (18. Mai 2003)

das wetter war eigentlich okay, aber die strecke war so durchgeweicht dass man nach der ersten abfahrt trotz shockboard(wenn ich mir schon freiwillg n schutzblech ans rad mach, dann hat das was zu heissen!!!) mit ca. 3 kg. waldboden durch die gegen gefahrn is

nach dem zweiten gipfel warn dann schaltug und bremsen zu nach dem dritten die pedale udn so weiter eben

nachdem ich nach 2std. 30 im grabig war hatte ich noch hoffnung ne richtig gute zeit zu fahrn....3std. wärn zwar knapp gewesen wär aber noch drin gewesen....und was is..auf den letzten 200hm hab ich voll den einbruch, es wird schwarz vor augen und die zeit is im arsch

3:42


----------



## Andreas (18. Mai 2003)

Ich bin auch von der Schlammschlacht zurück und meine Zeit vom Vorjahr konnte ich auch nicht toppen.
Der Grabig war ja dieses Jahr besonders hart und ich bin oben dann auch im Schlamm stecken geblieben. Die Trail Abfahren waren teilweise wie Wellenreiten im 10 cm tiefen Matsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cas (18. Mai 2003)

@Andreas und Zottel
ich hoffe, Ihr habt die Schlammschlacht gut überstanden. War ja teils recht heftig. Die Strecke finde ich gut, abwechslungsreich und von allem was dabei. gefällt mir viel besser als z.B. Riva. 

Hat ja heute mit dem Treffen doch nicht mehr geklappt. Aber Andy 013 hab ich noch im Zielbereich getroffen und wir haben uns noch ne Stunde dort aufgehalten. Unsere Tachos hatten die Strecke identisch gemessen, so was hab ich auch noch nicht gehabt (64,27 km und gut 1650 Hm).

Gute Erholung, bis bald mal
Carsten


----------



## Hugo (18. Mai 2003)

mein tacho hat 67km(aber da is noch die startaufstellung dabei) und 1730hm


----------



## spessarter (18. Mai 2003)

mein Tacho war zum Glück das einzige am Bike, was nicht gegangen ist (abgesehen von dem zugesetzten kleinsten Ritzel und dem imensen Verschleiß  )

Ich bin zu langsam angegangen und habe mich die ersten 2 Anstiege zu sehr geschont (auch wg. Tacho), die letzten beiden Anstiege habe ich dann noch Kraft ohne Ende gehabt und war im Ziel immer noch sehr Fit, das Rennen war für mich dann zu kurz.

War aber richtig geil, ich bin immer noch auf Adrenalin. Die Abfahrten hatten was von Snowboarden.

Nach Deiner Zeit habe ich Dich am Grabig kassiert, Hugo


----------



## Andreas (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cas _
> *@Andreas und Zottel
> Hat ja heute mit dem Treffen doch nicht mehr geklappt. Aber Andy 013 hab ich noch im Zielbereich getroffen und wir haben uns noch ne Stunde dort aufgehalten.*



Ja, schade. Ich habe im Zelt mal Ausschau nach Euch gehalten. Es war aber einfach zu voll. Den Zottel habe ich im Zielbereich getroffen. Lange bin ich dann aber auch nicht mehr geblieben.
Uebrigens habe ich Dich noch am Start gesehen. Du standest 10 m von mir entfernt.


----------



## Hugo (19. Mai 2003)

nach dem grabig haben mich  zig leute kassiert...war ja auch keine kunst 

naja....in wombach wird alles besser 

@spessarter fährst du dort wieder die mittlere?


    

hab grad die endgültigen ergebnislisten gesehn

wär der schei44 einbruch net gewesen wär ich dick unter die top 50 gekommen
und selbst wenn ichs grabig locker angegangen wär, wär noch die top 100 drin gewesen

hört sich ga ni so doll an, top100 aber bei 1200 startern auf der strecke is das schon ga ni schlecht....so hats grad ma für für die top23% gereicht


----------



## Hugo (19. Mai 2003)

ach ja...so viel zum wetter


----------



## Andreas (19. Mai 2003)

Bist Du das Hugo  

So schlimm sahen wir ja zum Schluss auch nicht mehr aus. Man wurde ja zwischendurch immer mal wieder geduscht.

Hab ich das eigentlich richtig gesehen? Ist der Sieger der 120 km Strecke (Martin Kraler) wirklich komplett im Vollvisierhelm gefahren?


----------



## petcash (19. Mai 2003)

Hab´auch noch 2,4 Promille Blut im Lactat  von  Frammersbach, hab´nur mal wieder keinen der oben genannten erkannt...

war aber eine perfekte Veranstaltung incl. Bikedusche mit dem Feuerwehr-C-Rohr.
Und für den der´s mag waren die Abfahrten weltklasse  

@ HUGO: Der Grabig ist halt DIE Schlüsselstelle, für den muss man noch ein paar Körner aufheben; 
oben hatten dann eh die besten "Läufer" den Reifen vorn. Ich habe dich leider wieder nicht gesehen, obwohl ich nach einem Rotwild mit weissen (!)  Felgen gesucht habe. Wir sind übrigens fast gleichzeitig -bei Sonnenschein- eingelaufen (3:38).
Na dann in Wombach vielleicht... 
 

petcash


----------



## spessarter (19. Mai 2003)

hi, Hugo!
ich werde in Wombach wieder die 85 km angehen. Ist auch besser, weil die breite Masse ja nur die kleine Runde fährt, und ich Massenstarts hasse , 
gerade bei den vielen Trails in Wombach. Die zusätzlichen Abfahrten sind es ja auch wert. 
Letztes Jahr bin ich auf den letzten 10 km verhungert, desshalb lieber  am Anfang etwas lockerer angehen und  im letzten Drittel noch mal angreifen, auch wenns gestern nicht so geklappt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GroßerNagus (19. Mai 2003)

@Hugo: lass den Kopf nicht so hängen und jammer hier bitte nicht so rum. Mir kommen ja schon die Tränen bei soviel Elend. 
Das ist halt mal so, wenn man sich zu früh verausgabt, dann bricht man halt ein. Ich könnt vielleicht auch 10 min bei den Allerbesten mitfahrn. Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich vom Rad fallen - aber ich könnte dann sagen: Wenn dieser Einbruch nicht gekommen wär, dann...
Unser Geschäft bzgl. des Trikots können wir in Wombach wiederholen. 

Ich find die Farbe des Trikots genial. Passt genau zu meinem Fahrrad. 

Überhaupt war die Veranstaltung wie immer überragend. Bin auch froh, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht die 120 gefahrn bin. Ich glaub, das wär bei dem Matsch nicht so witzig geworden.
Meine (Scheiben)bremsbeläge haben richtig gelitten Der Druckpunkt war nach einer Stunde schon weg. Was ich pumpen musste. Schlecht, dass sich die 2001er Louise nicht selbst nachstellt.

Ich war mir ja vorher sicher, dass keine Frau vor mir sein würde. Da haben aber halt ein paar echt gute Mädels, bestimmt wg. des schlechten Wetters auf die 60 gemeldet. Der 2ten, Rosi Meyer, habe ich lange Paroli geboten, aber am Grabig hat sie mich gnadenlos abgehängt.  Und das obwohl ich alles gegeben hab. Schon ihr Anblick war im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Mitfahrerrinnen sehr nett. Im Ziel war sie dann 20 Sekunden vor mir. 

Die Änderungen im ersten Abschnitt waren ebenfalls eine gute Sache. Den ersten Anstieg auf breiten Asphaltwegen  das hat auch laut den Aussagen meiner Leute, die weiter hinten standen, zu bedeutend weniger Staus geführt.

Alles in allem eine absolut gelungene Veranstaltung. Wie immer in Frammersbach halt.


----------



## RobBj123 (19. Mai 2003)

Tja, ich hätte wohl so knapp 6 Stunden für die 120km gebraucht... 

Auf der letzten Schlammabfahrt war ich ein bisschen zu schnell und bin dann an einem Stein (oder so, genau weiss ichs nicht) über den Lenker abgestiegen. 

Naja, dann tat schonmal die linke Schulter höllisch weh, und im Krankenhaus haben sie dann auch festgestellt, dass das Schlüsselbein gebrochen ist :-( 

Bis dahin wars ein schönes Rennen, und die letzten 3km wären bestimmt auch noch nett geworden... 

Also 6 Wochen Pause, und wahrscheinlich ätzendes Rollefahren um die Form zu halten...


----------



## Hugo (19. Mai 2003)

@GN
jammer hier nich so viel rum

selbst schuld wenn du im grabig nicht mehr genügend "körner" hast und dann von ner frau platt gemacht wirst

wo wir bei platt sind...was war eigentlich mim karl....am anfang muss er ja ganz vorner dabei gewesen sein, hatte der n defekt oder was war bei dem los

@rob
mein beileid


----------



## GroßerNagus (19. Mai 2003)

Das Tut mir auch echt leid Robert.

Wir wissen ja, wie nah Freud und Leid in unserem trotzdem so schönen Sport zusammenliegen. Naja, 6 Wochen sind zwar schlimm, aber es wird schon wieder

Gute Besserung


----------



## GroßerNagus (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *@GN
> jammer hier nich so viel rum
> 
> ...



Genau Hugo, hast absolut Recht. 
Daß ich  hier peinlich herumjammer, das kann nicht sein. Danke, daß Du mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.


----------



## Andy 013 (19. Mai 2003)

@ cas: Hab mir die Siegerehrung noch bis zum Schluß 
angeschaut - da gabs noch einen kleinen Protest - die
Siegerin bei den Damen ( Rosenstiel ) hätte angeblich abgekürzt .
Tränenüberströmt ist die dann von der Bühne gekommen . 
Der Protest wurde dann aber abgelehnt.
Karl Platt hatte einen Platten und war außerdem noch platt
vom Training. Also dreifach Platt !

@ Andreas + Zottel : Hab unterwegs nach den IBC Trikots
Ausschau gehalten -  leider aber keinen gesehen. Seid
wohl schneller unterwegs gewesen . 

War schon eine geniale Veranstaltung !! So was wie den
Grabig hab ich noch nicht erlebt !!! Die Leute waren ja echt
der Hammer . Das Beste war ja wohl die Frau mit dem
Gartenschlauch. Mitten im fahren hat die mir die Ritzel samt
Kette abgespritzt !! Hat aber leider auch nicht mehr viel
geholfen , dass kleine vordere Ritzel hatte schon früh beim
Schalten den Geist aufgegeben.

Bis dann
Andy 013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottel (19. Mai 2003)

Tja bei mir ist es sehr gut gelaufen. Ich bin entgegen meiner Neigung nicht zu schnell angegangen und war an der ersten Verpflegung trotzdem noch 2 min schneller als im Vorjahr. Ich hab mich auch noch total frisch gefühlt.
 Dann hab ich mir bei der folgenden Schotterabfahrt nen Platten gefahren. Also hab ich den Ersatzschlauch drauf gemacht, vorher noch schnell geschaut ob nichts im Mantel steckte(gar nicht so einfach bei dem Dreck), und weiter gings. Allerdings nicht allzu weit , denn dann war auch der nächste Schlauch platt. Das wars dann halt und ich stand am absolut ungünstigsten Punkt der Strecke mit kaputtem Bike. Also hab ich angefangen einen Schlauch zu flicken und bin dann wieder hoch zum Oberbecken. Da hab ichs dann geschmissen weil ich wieder Luft velor und bin zurück ins Ziel gerollt.

Es ist zwar hypotetisch zu spekulieren was hätte gehen können. Aber ich hab mich zumindest gut gefühlt.

Jetzt muss ich halt beim KeilerBikeMara so ne Art Frustbewältigung durchführen.


----------



## spessarter (19. Mai 2003)

Tut mir echt Leid für Dich!
Erst in Kleinwallstadt gestürzt, jetzt dass.... Beim Keiler Bike klappts wieder!
Bei Andreas M. ist es noch schlimmer gelaufen: Ihm ist jemand hinten rein gefahren, dabei ist das Schaltwerk in den Speichen hängen geblieben und hat sich um die Kassette gewickelt - das wars (auch noch mit  meinem Cube, seins ist immer noch von der Streckenbegehung kaputt!).
Das beste: Einer hat seine Kurbel beim fahren verloren und im Schlamm nicht wieder gefunden, er hat ihm dann 50  für die alte LX-Kurbel geboten, wenn er die Kurbel abschrauben darf 
 Hat er aber nicht gemacht, war ja mein Bike...


----------



## cas (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas _
> *Hab ich das eigentlich richtig gesehen? Ist der Sieger der 120 km Strecke (Martin Kraler) wirklich komplett im Vollvisierhelm gefahren? *


   Also wenn er unterwegs den Helm nicht gewechselt hat, war´s kein Vollvisier. Andy und ich haben uns seine Zieleinfahrt angesehen und da hatte er einen normalen Helm auf. 

Habt Ihr im übrigen den Bericht in Bayern3 gesehen? Kam am Sonntag Abend um 22:20. Regionalsport. Das hatte einer der Moderatoren beim Interview mit Martin Kraler kurz erwähnt ....
Der Bericht ist zwar kurz, so 2-3 Minuten, aber doch ganz nett. Ich habe den Beitrag auf VHS aufgezeichnet. Wenn jemand Interesse hat könnte ich das mal digitalisieren und per Web verfügbar machen.
Liest hier etwa irgendein Böswilliger in Sachen "Copyrights" mit?   

@Andreas: Kann man hier im Forum mpeg´s oder avi´s verfügbar machen? Oder auf Deinen Seiten?


----------



## Andreas (20. Mai 2003)

Da hab ich mich wohl verguckt. Hab die Elite aber auch nur von der Waschstation aus einfahren sehen.

Den Video kannst Du mir per email schicken. Ich kann ihn dann publizieren. Von mir bekommst Du ja auch noch zwei Bilder.

@andy013: Im IBC Trikot bin ich zwar gefahren, hatte aber eine Weste drueber.


----------



## Racer2 (20. Mai 2003)

Servus 
War echt ein super Wetter dieses Jahr.
Aber egal, Spass gemacht hats trotzdem, und die Stimmung am Grabig war der Hammer. Super war auch die geänderte Strecke am Anfang, da gabs endlich mal keinen Stau (zumindest bei mir nicht). 
Verpflegung, Strecke und Organisation sind sowiso super.

Das Rennen lief bei mir ganz gut, ab dem Grabig konnt ich zwar nicht mehr richtig Gas geben da ich schon leicht Krämpfe hatte aber trotzdem hats für den 149ten Platz gereicht.

@Hugo: glaubst du ernsthaft du hättest es noch unter die Top 50 schaffen können, wenn du am Grabig nicht eingebrochen wärst? Dann hätttest du ja noch ungefähr 150 Leute auf den letzten ca 10 Kilometern überholen müssen;-) Mein Bruder hat dich ja am Grabig überholt und der ist obwohl er nicht eingebrochen ist 200ter geworden. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## iglg (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich mir die Ergebnisliste angesehen habe, war ich wohl der "nördlichste" Teilnehmer.

470 km Anreise und dann der erste Spessart-Bike-Marathon bei dem es regnet. Echt Schade.

Trotzdem war die Veranstaltung klasse. Super Organisation, tolle Streckenkennzeichnung, nette Helfer und ein TOLLES Publikum.
Glückwunsch zu und Dank für so eine tolle Veranstaltung.
Ich kriege heute noch Gänsehaut, wenn ich daran denke, wie klasse es war, als ich rechts zum Grabig abgebogen bin und plötzlich durch das Spalier der Zuschauer fuhr.

Das hat mich dann so motiviert, dass ich das Ding ganz hoch gefahren bin und oben die Faust recken konnte. (Norddeutsche Bergziege, gell ?)

Da ich vorher gelesen hatte, dass das der letzte Anstieg sei, dachte ich dann, gleich sei es geschafft  - Denkste, denn mit jedem weiteren Anstieg musste ich mein Zeitziel dann 15 minuten weise nach hinten korrigieren obwohl ich am Grabig noch von 3:30 geträumt hatte. Letzlich hats dann nur zu 4:02:47 (113. in der S1-Klasse) gereicht hat.

Aber für meinen Ortsnachteil (der Norden hat hat keine Berge) war es ok.
Schade dass ich nächstes Jahr zum 16.5. keine Zeit habe, sonst würde ich bestimmt wieder fahren- Für Euch anderen wünsche ich schönes Wetter. So miese Verhältnisse kann es ja nicht immer geben. Das war ja fast schlimmer als Willingen 2001.
Ich habe gestern 3 Stunden lang mein Bike gepflegt und gereinigt. Das tat richtig weh.

Also, vielleicht sieht man sich noch auf einer anderen Veranstaltung der Serie oder in Willingen ?

Grüße aus der Lüneburger Heide.


----------



## RobBj123 (20. Mai 2003)

Stimmt, war eine echt perfekt organisierte Veranstaltung! Sogar nachdem ca. 1700 Leute vor einem durch die Verpflegungsstationen gefahren waren, gabs immer noch neue Flaschen!!! Hab ich echt noch nie erlebt... 

Was am Grabig los war kann man sich sowieso kaum vorstellen wenn man nicht selbst da war - das ganze Dorf war anscheinend auf den Beinen (nur leider in der 2. Runde nicht mehr...). 

Und Hut ab vor den ganzen Helfern, 400 oder so sollen es gewesen sein! Echt super gemacht das Ganze! 

Ich werde wenns geht nächstes Jahr wieder mitfahren - und dann hoffentlich auch durchfahren!!!


----------



## Hugo (20. Mai 2003)

@racer
ich hätte nicht 150 leute überholen müssen, sondern 150leute weniger hätten mich überholen dürfen

is ja jetz auch wurscht

wo hasten du mich überholt gehabt?
als wir uns getroffen hatten bin ich irgendwann an dir vorbei und hab dich danach nicht mehr gesehn...hättest ja was sagen können

am grabig selbst hat mich dein bruder bestimmt nicht überholt...da gings noch, sogar zieml gut, und als man dann absteigen musste war man schneller als die die gefahrn sind


----------



## Hugo (20. Mai 2003)

schon wieder doppelt....

egal....man sieht sich in wombach!


----------



## Racer2 (21. Mai 2003)

@Hugo
ich musst stehenbleiben und die Brille putzen bzw absetzen weil ich überhaupt nix mehr gesehen hab

ich hab dich dann kurz nach dem Grabig überholt. sahst ziemlich platt aus. wenn ich nicht  auch bös am beißen gewesen wär  hät ich nochma hallo gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (22. Mai 2003)

Hi,

wollte hierzu auch mal meinen Senf geben.

Der Frammersbacher ist wirklich absolute Spitze.  Bin bisher alle mitgefahren und kann sagen, daß das Niveau von Beginn an absolut perfekt ist.
Grabig ... da denkste jedes Jahr auf's Neue, daß es nächstes Jahr gaaaanz bestimmt nicht besser werden kann und wirst dann immer wieder eines Besseren belehrt.

Die Strecke fand ich war in der 1. Rd. super-geil fahrbar - besonders die glitschigen Abfahrten waren geil-technisch, die 2. Rd. hingegen war voll die Quälerei, finde ich.
Kraß fand ich, daß ich für die kürzere 2. Rd. ca. 40 Min. länger gebraucht habe als für die 1. Rd.
So'ne Marathon-Schlammschlacht hab' ich noch nicht mitgemacht.

Die Orga. war wieder hyper-erstklassig - die in Frammersbach spielen halt in einer anderen 'Liga'.

@Iglg
Als ich Euer Auto, spez. das Kfz-Kennz. gesehen habe - war vor'm Start - , hab' ich mir nur gedacht "Alle Achtung, die sind bestimmt um Mitternacht von z.H. losgefahren und jetzt ... so'n Siffwetter - die Armen!!  Aber egal, is halt Frammersbach".
War doch so'n kleiner, ich meine blauer franz. Wagen, gelle?!

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## iglg (24. Mai 2003)

@lanciatore

Nö, dann war da doch noch ein Norddeutscher mit LG-Kennzeichen ?

Unser Auto war zwar auch französisch, aber grau und groß (Renault Grand Espace)
Wir sind schon Samstag angekommen und haben beim Schwimmbad campiert.

Gruß

ingo


----------

